
Ships fooled in GPS spoofing attack suggest Russian cyberweapon - lun4r
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2143499-ships-fooled-in-gps-spoofing-attack-suggest-russian-cyberweapon/
======
raesene6
It wouldn't be a great surprise to see this happening, the concepts are far
from new.

I attended a talk on GPS spoofing and how it could be used for this kind of
attack 6 years ago, there were articles from Wired 9 years ago
([https://www.wired.com/2008/09/researchers-
dup/](https://www.wired.com/2008/09/researchers-dup/)) citing warnings from
the Department of Homeland security 14 years ago...

